# Pflueger reel parts



## 6667supersport (Oct 10, 2012)

Bought a nice pflueger supreme spinning reel last summer. After using it a few times I noticed a small grind or rough spot in it when reeling in a lure. I stopped using it for a bit and was going to look into it. Went out 1 night walleye fishing with a couple friends and grabbed it as an extra rod. Had line problems with my #1 rod so I started throwing lures with it. Hooked a nice walleye and the small problem multiplied quickly to the point where it was skipping. got the fish in the boat and went back to rod #1. When I looked at it in the AM I saw the side cover was loose and that caused the main 2 gears to strip. Where can I buy a set of gears for the reel. Really liked it with the 6.2-1 ratio.


----------



## twowack (Dec 21, 2010)

Pm sent.


----------



## CraigV (Nov 28, 2012)

Got a guy up here in TC. The reel people. They can help you out. Mike Willsey is the owner you can find him on the net "thereelpeople" He's a good guy and will get you fixed right up.



'


----------

